
A Lost Boy Grows Up - wallflower
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/12/08/magazine/a-lost-boy-grows-up.html?hp
======
drakaal
I volunteered in Sudan. People tell me how bad they have it here. They
complain about things. They tell me how their job sucks. How hard they have
it.

Sudan was hell. I can't imagine places worse. I saw infants clinging to their
dead mother in the street. Diseases that disfigured. Horrible treatment of
women and children.

It is not all like that, but there are little pockets of Hell through out it.

I was there trying to help with water purification. I no longer take for
granted many things. I know the value of clean water, vaccinations,
sanitation, human rights.

I would say that everyone should go there once so they can appreciate how
great it is to not be there.

~~~
auctiontheory
_I saw infants clinging to their dead mother in the street._

Wow. That gives one a perspective on life.

~~~
srean
this would perhaps add a little photographic perspective
[http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_RgGNiCL8jK0/TFuDfppScAI/AAAAAAAAA3...](http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_RgGNiCL8jK0/TFuDfppScAI/AAAAAAAAA30/IK_k6vWg2oE/s1600/kevin+Carter.jpg)
Its the iconic picture by Kevin Carter shot 3 months prior to him committing
suicide.

~~~
StavrosK
Wasn't that photo taken next to a food bank? I seem to recall that they were
in line to get rations. I'm on the mobile right now and can't post the link.

------
primitivesuave
His resilience is extraordinary.

~~~
l0stb0y
Thanks!

~~~
ojbyrne
If this is actually Jacob Deng Mach, welcome. Your story was inspiring, and
you belong here.

------
jlukecarlson
_Jacob told the Greens he was sure they had struggled as well. “What matters,”
he said, “is your determination, your dedication, your ability to move your
own challenges.”_

Given his life experiences it is so cool that he refrains from judging people
and it's sad that people who have endured much much less feel entitled to look
down on others.

------
ClassicFarris
There is also a NYT documentary at
[http://www.hulu.com/watch/566985](http://www.hulu.com/watch/566985) which I
saw browsing on Hulu.

------
paternalist
Take up the White Man's burden

Send forth the best ye breed

Go bind your sons to exile

To serve your captives' need;

To wait in heavy harness,

On fluttered folk and wild

Your new-caught, sullen peoples,

Half-devil and half-child.

